# Irish women as consumers of porn?



## Betsy Og (2 Jun 2010)

OK since its such a slow news week/month/year on AAM, I'll throw this in.

While watching Fiver or wan a dem channels on satellite they had this vox-pop type show (you know the minor actors and comedians give their tuppence about a particular point).

Anyway porn got mentioned (careful choice of words there!) and there was this succession of ladies in their 20's or 30's all of whom were talking about their "stash" - i.e. their collection of porn videos - the same as if everyone had such a collection. I was a bit surprised, albeit that participants on those shows either ham it up or are very liberated in their views.

So if it was Irish women would they respond similarly? As a bloke I dont have any DVDs etc etc, not that I'm "agin it" but dunno if the wife would be impressed and it just seems a bit naff. Plus its unnecessary with d'internet!

So anyway I was always led to believe that women had no interest in porn, that its lack of subtlety ruined any effect, is this a fallacy? or is it just dem brazen hussies across the water?


----------



## Ciaraella (3 Jun 2010)

I think lots of women are interested in porn, they just don't admit it as freely as men! It's still a bit taboo, more so than it is for men.


----------



## Boyd (3 Jun 2010)

I doubt that if you asked 100 women anonymously, nowhere near half would say they owned a single DVD themselves, but I would contend a fair quota would say they would watch if their significant other(s) suggested it. (I am purposing avoiding using the phrase "admit to watching" as it is not a crime or anything taboo).

I would disagree with the theory about lack of subtlety and women needing a storyline, women can be just as interested in the getting straight to the main event as the next man, so to speak.....


----------



## Caveat (3 Jun 2010)

I think most women have _some_ interest in porn - ranging from curiosity to enhancement.  Most women I know feel this way but I don't know any who would have a stash as such. In fact I don't even know any men who would have either - as mentioned, not really necessary these days is it?

I think a lot of women in these shows are attention seeking brats TBH and mostly yes, they are very much hamming it up. "Oooh look at me, I'm mad" ladette type of thing. I'm sure there are some women who have stashes alright but I really don't think it's very common.


----------



## foxylady (3 Jun 2010)

I personally dont own porn dvds or such, cos I think if you've seen one you've seen them all. I would have no problem admitting to watch it but again it gets boring after a while. Nothing better than the real thing


----------



## Staples (3 Jun 2010)

foxylady said:


> I think if you've seen one you've seen them all.


 
Must have been a particularly good one.....


----------



## Kine (3 Jun 2010)

Interesting thread!

I'm trying to think of a way of putting this, while still being....er...PC about it... but would you think more women have "other related items" over a porn dvd?

Again, trying not to get too dirty here (and I don't weant to get to specific for fear of moderator anger!)


----------



## Vanilla (3 Jun 2010)

Kine said:


> Interesting thread!
> 
> I'm trying to think of a way of putting this, while still being....er...PC about it... but would you think more women have "other related items" over a porn dvd?


 
God yeah. I dunno why you are embarrassed about naming them though, it's perfectly healthy and normal for a consenting adult, no?

Personally I have to say I keep mine in my bedside locker, especially for when my husband is away.

He's not all that keen on Sex and the City DVD box sets, after all.


----------



## Betsy Og (3 Jun 2010)

Vanilla said:


> He's not all that keen on Sex and the City DVD box sets, after all.


 
There a brilliant segment in a recent Ross O'Carroll Kelly book about SATC box sets, basically this African girl that Sorcha (his ex-wife) had sponsored came to Dublin to meet her. Sorcha was in the US so the African girl ends up watching the box sets, totally over- influences her to hilarious results.


BTW great post Vanilla, I knew you were the sharing type....


----------



## levelpar (3 Jun 2010)

> God yeah. I dunno why you are embarrassed about naming them though, it's perfectly healthy and normal for a consenting adult, no?
> 
> Personally I have to say I keep mine in my bedside locker, especially for when my husband is away.


 
Naming what?. Keep what  in your bedside locker? 



> By the waI personally dont own porn dvds or such, cos I think if you've seen one you've seen them all. I would have no problem admitting to watch it but again it gets boring after a while. Nothing better than the real thing


 
Agree 100%


----------



## Caveat (3 Jun 2010)

foxylady said:


> cos I think if you've seen one you've seen them all.


 
Proof (as if it were needed) that porn is created almost exclusively for a male audience. 

No man would ever say the above,  or believe it. On the contrary, I think many men will admit a holy grail type quest as far as porn goes. There is always something else.


----------



## foxylady (3 Jun 2010)

Caveat said:


> Proof (as if it were needed) that porn is created almost exclusively for a male audience.
> 
> No man would ever say the above, or believe it. On the contrary, I think many men will admit a holy grail type quest as far as porn goes. There is always something else.


 

Well when you see the state of the men in these films its kinda obvious who they are designed to appeal to


----------



## foxylady (3 Jun 2010)

Kine said:


> Interesting thread!
> 
> I'm trying to think of a way of putting this, while still being....er...PC about it... but would you think more women have "other related items" over a porn dvd?
> 
> Again, trying not to get too dirty here (and I don't weant to get to specific for fear of moderator anger!)


 
Personally speaking I dont own any such things


----------



## Betsy Og (3 Jun 2010)

I'd agree with the "after 5 minutes its boring" sentiment. If it hasnt .... err... served its purpose by then I dunno.

I recall once entering a room where a few lads had a porno on, jeez twas uncomfortable watching, a definite solo sport I think.

On a somewhat related not I dont see the point at all of strip clubs/pole dancing etc.  And paying for IT (even if single) is beyond the beyonds.


----------



## truthseeker (3 Jun 2010)

foxylady said:


> Well when you see the state of the men in these films its kinda obvious who they are designed to appeal to


 

I agree, the women are always stunners, the men are always very mediocre comparatively speaking.

Now if they made porn with men like Eric the Vampire from True Blood - then I might be more interested!!

On another note, the close up shots - they just remind me of medical programs. I mean seriously, whats sexy about close ups of peoples interacting genitals?


----------



## Caveat (3 Jun 2010)

truthseeker said:


> I agree, the women are always stunners, the men are always very mediocre comparatively speaking.


 
Very much a generalisation really. In the 70s this was often true but not really since. 

In US porn it is a lot more standardized alright, especially these days - indentikit barbies, chiseled buff men etc but it's duller than dishwater TBH.

Europe has always been the aficionado's centre of the adult world and really has quite a different approach to the whole thing.

So I'm told.



> I mean seriously, whats sexy about close ups of peoples interacting genitals?


 
Again, you are not a man. 

Seriously, it's all very visual for them. I mean sex itself - which is why porn is popular in the first place.


----------



## truthseeker (3 Jun 2010)

Caveat said:


> Seriously, it's all very visual for them. I mean sex itself - which is why porn is popular in the first place.


 
Funny that - my OH agrees with me on the close up issue and claims most of his friends would agree. Im talking the extreme close ups here, where it could just as easily be a hairy belly button youre looking at 

Perhaps I am generalising on the attractiveness of the men - but I just never think theyre very handsome at all. Sometimes buff, yes, but not sexy. Just bland.


----------



## Kine (3 Jun 2010)

Vanilla said:


> God yeah. I dunno why you are embarrassed about naming them though, it's perfectly healthy and normal for a consenting adult, no?


 
To be honest, I just didn't want to be too blatent and get banned! I just thought women would be _way_ more likely to own one over porn. My missus says she prefers the real thing...


----------



## Firefly (3 Jun 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Perhaps I am generalising on the attractiveness of the men - but I just never think theyre very handsome at all. Sometimes buff, yes, but not sexy. Just bland.


 
Maybe  it has to do with an average-looking man scoring a hot bird.


----------



## ney001 (3 Jun 2010)

Kine said:


> My missus says she prefers the real thing...



Yeah Kine we all say that!


----------



## truthseeker (3 Jun 2010)

ney001 said:


> yeah kine we all say that!


 
+1 :d


----------



## Kine (3 Jun 2010)

ney001 said:


> Yeah Kine we all say that!


 
Hehe, always leaves me wondering what happens when I'm _not_ there!

haha


----------



## ney001 (3 Jun 2010)

Kine said:


> what happens when I'm _not_ there!
> 
> haha



Okay, i'll tell ya but don't tell everyone okay - it makes me feel dirty!


----------



## Teatime (3 Jun 2010)

truthseeker said:


> On another note, the close up shots - they just remind me of medical programs. I mean seriously, whats sexy about close ups of peoples interacting genitals?


 
Completely agree with you truthseeker, it's not pretty.

Don't mind Caveat, he has never seen a porno.


----------



## foxylady (3 Jun 2010)

truthseeker said:


> I agree, the women are always stunners, the men are always very mediocre comparatively speaking.
> 
> Now if they made porn with men like Eric the Vampire from True Blood - then I might be more interested!!
> 
> On another note, the close up shots - they just remind me of medical programs. I mean seriously, whats sexy about close ups of peoples interacting genitals?


 
I dont know why the women have to be stunners, it susually just their large airbags men are interested in so they dont see their face  as for the blokes well men's bits are just not sexy , so nice face & body is a must


----------



## Caveat (3 Jun 2010)

Teatime said:


> Don't mind Caveat, he has never seen a porno.


 
Ha ha - no, I agree as it happens. Extreme close-ups do nothing for me. For a start it all becomes too abstract and I can't relate and yes, it quickly becomes a bit too simply medical looking.

But the point is still the same - these shots must be popular otherwise why would the "directors" ( ) insist on doing them?  There must be a market and I assumed it was an extreme interpretation of men's love of the visual in a sexual sense.


----------



## Firefly (3 Jun 2010)

Kine said:


> My missus says she prefers the real thing...


 
She tells me that too


----------



## Caveat (3 Jun 2010)

foxylady said:


> I dont know why the women have to be stunners


 
But that's just it - often, they are not. 

This is mainly a US porn thing. Also, women too skinny, silicone, all look the same, rarely natural (in any sense) ... personally, I hate it. The whole philosophy/attitude is very different too.

_Edit: OK, I think I'll leave it at that. I'm sounding waaaay too much like a connoisseur at this stage!_


----------



## Liamos (3 Jun 2010)

Has this thread been created to counteract the other thread "Has AAM become less popular?"

Working for me!!!


----------



## Purple (3 Jun 2010)

I agree with the poster that said once you’ve seen one you’ve seen them all. I find that after a few minutes viewing I’m board stiff...

Anyway, other than AAM and buying razor blades from Hong Kong, what else is the internet for?


----------



## VOR (3 Jun 2010)

Purple said:


> I find that after a few minutes viewing I’m board stiff...



That's the best pun I have read in ages.


----------



## Betsy Og (3 Jun 2010)

This link is appropriate to this discussion  - dont worry its humour not filth.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YX2GnnHU20


----------



## levelpar (3 Jun 2010)

> This link is appropriate to this discussion - dont worry its humour not filth.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YX2GnnHU20


 
Best laugh I've had in ages


----------



## Ciaraella (4 Jun 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Now if they made porn with men like Eric the Vampire from True Blood - then I might be more interested!!


 
My god that man is gorgeous, move over Sawyer from Lost, i have a new obsession!


----------



## Teatime (4 Jun 2010)

Caveat said:


> Extreme close-ups do nothing for me. For a start it all becomes too abstract and I can't relate and yes, it quickly becomes a bit too simply medical looking.


 
 
Have you been watching Animal Farm again?


----------



## truthseeker (4 Jun 2010)

Ciaraella said:


> My god that man is gorgeous, move over Sawyer from Lost, i have a new obsession!


 
Couldnt agree more - check out the clip advertising season 3 of True Blood on youtube - Eric with his shirt off......mmm


----------



## Purple (4 Jun 2010)

Women are so shallow...


----------



## foxylady (4 Jun 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Couldnt agree more - check out the clip advertising season 3 of True Blood on youtube - Eric with his shirt off......mmm


 

God no - he's awful .


----------



## truthseeker (4 Jun 2010)

foxylady said:


> God no - he's awful .


 
Different strokes for different folks eh?

Who would be your choice to drool over?


----------



## mtk (5 Jun 2010)

Should this really be discussed on a serious web site - it looks like just pure tiltillation to me.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Jun 2010)

Hi mtk

I agree. 

Brendan


----------

